# TracRac or Similar?



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Just curious about any of you who may use TracRac racks or the similar other brands and how you like them. More so how well they hold longer ladders. The weight capacity is more than enough for what I carry, but a 32' on top of racks that only cover 6.5' of bed doesn't seem right to me.

BUT

I have System One racks now though and the ladders do not touch down on the front cross member (very very small gap between), so then it's basically the same thing and with current truck only a 5.5' bed. Only advantage is I put a side strap up there for extra driving like a maniac around bends security.

Looking at new trucks right now. Was thinking if I buy a brand new Tunda, I may want to do away with permanent racks and make it a work vehicle in disguise as most jobs anymore do not require my ladders.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a trac rac and a 6.5 bed too. A 32 footer is not a problem. Nice economical system IMO.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks. I don't know why it's hard for me to vision long ladders on it. Most jobs I'm only hauling scaffolding and steppies. Figured why have full racks and be stuck with them every time I do my personal business when I could just toss TracRacs on here & there a couple times a year.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

It fits even the 40' fine. With the trac rac I also have the tonneau cover. They are very handy and versatile.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ProBrush said:


> It fits even the 40' fine. With the trac rac I also have the tonneau cover. They are very handy and versatile.


Thanks you just made my day with that pic as Google wasn't giving me much luck.

I took a 2012 Tundra TRD out for a ride this afternoon. It made getting back in my work truck kind've depressing. I see one in my very near future. :yes:


----------

